# The Lazy Asian Biotope



## Chris Jackson (30 Dec 2015)

Hello,

Lazy revamp time for a very old 4x2x2 tank. It may seem strange but I have not done a full re-scape with new substrate in well over ten years...!

In 2003 it was like this..




 

For IAPLC 2006 I got a pleasing #299th for this..



 

Since then it's waxed and waned in different forms before spending the last 18 months lanquishing as a low tech jungle with no water changes beyond evaporation top ups...



 

The setup dates from the days when under gravel heater cables were still popular and there is one of Dennerle's finest bodenfluter cables with digital controller still running things under there and judging by the way the sword plants etc. keep growing after 10+ years of fish poop and few other ferts etc. it's working and I'm not feeling any burning desire to change the substrate.. We've kind of become attached! The substrate is a mix of Dennerle Deponit, Eco Complete and Onyx Sand..

Live stock wise I've had a bunch of Rosy Barbs quietly breeding for many years and there's about 25 left now. My daughter chose these when she was much younger and they have become part of the family though a tad annoying due to their delight at nibbling many types of tender plants and digging up grasses... 

So...I've never run a biotope aquarium or anything that mimics a fast flowing stream... Barbs are of Asian origin, as are crypts and java moss, I have barbs, moss and established crypts... Hello Asian stream biotope...and not much work! See lazy...



 

So the big Echinodorus were cut off at the gravel, leaving most of the roots to decompose in the substrate as ferts (thank you old established substrate and maybe heating cable). I collected pebbles and sand from the beach and after a good rinsing added this to get a washed river bed effect. I moved one of the rocks and added 10 new pots of Crypt Balansae in amongst the straggly old ones. I'm also adding 1bps CO2 direct to one of the filter inlets via co2 hose with a Rizla filter stuck in the end. In low tech mode it was zero CO2 and lit by 2 old T5's 12 hours per day so now in mid-tech mode it's also getting 4 of these 12 hours with all 4 lit. New arrivals are some 14 Danios of a spotted variety (More to follow). The not so Asian inhabitants are Otos and Amano shrimp but I'm allowing that..

For the river function Santa bought me a Maxspect Gyre 35w... nice bit of kit! It only arrived today and for now I have it on alternating mode at a fairly slow 5ms rate. Any faster seemed to much..

Let's see how it grows in and develops....


----------



## flygja (31 Dec 2015)

Nice! What's the Echinodorus that you had?


----------



## Chris Jackson (31 Dec 2015)

Thanks, It's been a while but I think it was Bleheri


----------



## Sarpijk (31 Dec 2015)

The only thing I would change is the square rock in the back. Some more wood would look less distracting.


----------



## Mick.Dk (31 Dec 2015)

Chris Jackson said:


> Thanks, It's been a while but I think it was Bleheri


Sorry to intrude......but defenitely not Ech. bleheri. Leaves much too wide, and newest leaf much to red(ish) for Ech. bleheri.
Since in Low Tech environment appearance suggest Ech. osiris, Ech. 'Barthii' or even a "not-so-bright" Ech. 'Red special'.......or another one of the varieties with red(ish) newest leaves (there are numerous/uncountable of those   ).
Very nice and healthy plants, both of them.........


----------



## Chris Jackson (31 Dec 2015)

Sarpijk said:


> The only thing I would change is the square rock in the back. Some more wood would look less distracting.



Yes that is sticking out a bit mainly because of the bright new looking bit that was previously hidden from the lght by another rock. I'm thinking that once it ages a bit and the balansea grow in then things will be different...


----------



## Chris Jackson (31 Dec 2015)

Mick.Dk said:


> Sorry to intrude......but defenitely not Ech. bleheri. Leaves much too wide, and newest leaf much to red(ish) for Ech. bleheri.
> Since in Low Tech environment appearance suggest Ech. osiris, Ech. 'Barthii' or even a "not-so-bright" Ech. 'Red special'.......or another one of the varieties with red(ish) newest leaves (there are numerous/uncountable of those   ).
> Very nice and healthy plants, both of them.........



Indeed...I should keep better track of these things... I did have the pot tags but cleared them out in a fit of tidying a while back. In fact I'm not sure what the various crypts are either...doh!


----------



## Mick.Dk (31 Dec 2015)

Names of the plants doesn't really mean anything, to enjoy them, Chris - and like said; those Echinodorus looked beautifull.
- sometimes, though, it's necessary to know names - f.ex. if you get inspired and need to purchase the exact same plant !!

......and keeping track of names is really not obligatory.......


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Jan 2016)

The Rosy Barbs are convinced I may feed then
New arrivals this week are
Cryptocoryne Walkerii
Cryptocoryne Petchii
Cryptocoryne Willisii
to go with
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Cryptocoryne Wendtii
Hygrophilia Polysperma
Taxiphyllum Barbieri

Things are picking up nicely, I trimmed away many of the older more ragged crypt leaves and these old plants are showing steady new more compact growth. The balansae added before Christmas have settled and are growing in well also.

Another addition is an Eheim 2217 classic filter to replace the big old Unimax model that was looking messy on the floor next to the tank (I used established media from the Unimax to setup the 2217) and the which means filtration now comes from an Eheim 2226 and this 2217 that live in the cupboard underneath. 
Ferts are 2 pumps Tropica Specialised with 10% weekly water change and fairly generous feeding daily. (As mentioned previously there had been no water changes to this tank for 18 month s-ish prior to re-scaping it so I have no idea what the water chemistry so I don't want to do any huge changes too quickly)


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Jan 2016)

Quite moody after lights out..


----------



## Chris Jackson (25 Jan 2016)

So it's about 4 weeks in now and the newly planted crypt balansae is growing in steadily now and the other crypts added a couple of weeks back are also settling in very well with no sign of melt. The old original crypts are sending out fresh shiny new growth and becoming more compact in the brighter light and increased current. 

I'm really enjoying having a much more lively tank with danios and barbs darting around, ottos enjoying rodeo rides on the swaying leaves whilst the 4 new hillstream loach scuttle around in a slightly disturbing mite like manner. 

It's become a very happy tank, the fish colours are stronger and shrimps, ottos etc, are very active. There is pretty much no algae growth on the glass week to week but yet still a nice mellow greening of the new pebbles.

I'm not convinced that the hygrophilia in the background is well suited to this scene but I'll let it grow in some more and have a re-think on positioning/keeping...


----------



## Chris Jackson (13 Feb 2016)

Meanwhile:



Balansae swaying in the stream.... I turned on the twin 150w halides for these images but after that it was back to the standard 12 hour on 2x 54w T5 with a 3.5hr spell of 4 x 54w T5 in the later stage of those 12 hrs. I can watch this scape for ages because there is so much going on with the high activity danios etc. it's very soothing after the challenges of a working day.

The Maxpect Gyre is great and currently on pulse mode at 10ms which is pretty quiet and must be about ¼ to ⅓ power...full power is way too powerful and noisy for my liking. The noise increases later in the photoperiod when there is way more fizz in the water from pearling. CO2 is still at a gentle 1bps into the Ehiem 2217, fert is 1 pump Tropica Specialised weekly plus generous feeding. 20% water change, glass scrape and trim weekly. Easy care!


----------



## flygja (14 Feb 2016)

Very nice! Good balance with 2x 54W and 1 bps of CO2. Everything looking very lush

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (14 Feb 2016)

flygja said:


> Very nice! Good balance with 2x 54W and 1 bps of CO2. Everything looking very lush
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Thanks Flygia!

It should be noted that all these 54w T5's are very old indeed (10+ years maybe for the oldest and 6 for the newest) as I only replace when they fail. So they certainly wont be high output anymore.
Lights are on 09:00 - 21:00, CO2 is 09:00-19:00. I credit the very well established 100mm of substrate that has never been vacuumed for the ease of this tank and who knows it just might be possible the heater cable is actually providing a benefit...


----------



## tim (14 Feb 2016)

Really like this Chris, very natural looking scape.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Feb 2016)

Hi Chris,Biotope Looks fantastic


----------



## flygja (15 Feb 2016)

Chris Jackson said:


> It should be noted that all these 54w T5's are very old indeed (10+ years maybe for the oldest and 6 for the newest) as I only replace when they fail. So they certainly wont be high output anymore.
> Lights are on 09:00 - 21:00, CO2 is 09:00-19:00. I credit the very well established 100mm of substrate that has never been vacuumed for the ease of this tank and who knows it just might be possible the heater cable is actually providing a benefit...


I see your CO2 and lights come on at the same time as well. How did you arrive at this schedule? Sorry but I'm just trying to pick your awesome brain for ideas


----------



## Chris Jackson (15 Feb 2016)

indeed...

Well now.... because this is a low speed tank the demands on CO2 etc are pretty low. Overnight the plants are releasing CO2 and the CO2 build up in the filter during the day is also still dissolving so CO2 is always available to some degree but builds during the day so that there is plenty for the higher light period in the afternoon with 4 T5'5 when CO2 demand should be max.

Remember this tank was running low tech with no CO2 and the same 12 hour on 2 t5's regime for 18months or so before i modified it. I'm really only adding the CO2 for the high tech afternoon session...


----------



## flygja (16 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the info. Very impressive crypt growth. I hope to get my crypt growth as dense as yours.


----------



## Chris Jackson (16 Feb 2016)

Thanks Flygia,

In my experience planting between pebbles and stones plus high water current certainly contribute towards denser more compact growth as does more light you just have to be a bit careful with the light...


----------



## Chris Jackson (26 Feb 2016)

Couple of shots from tonight as taken from the angle I view it most frequently  




 

And in B&W


----------



## Chris Jackson (7 Mar 2016)

Chill out with a little video update...


----------



## Colinlp (7 Mar 2016)

The photo's don't do it justice at all, lovely tank Chris


----------



## Chris Jackson (7 Mar 2016)

Thanks Colin


----------



## parotet (7 Mar 2016)

Wow , I missed this one. Awesome tank and very natural, I love it! Congratulations!

Jordi


----------



## alto (7 Mar 2016)

Great tank & video ... though now need to see once without food-activated-fish ... are those fish really _lazy_ enough


----------



## Chris Jackson (7 Mar 2016)

Ha nothing lazy about the fish in any way.... only the scaper! It could be re-named the hyperactive Asian biotope...


----------



## dean (7 Mar 2016)

Congratulations I think this is stunning and as good as any high tec tank any day


----------



## Chris Jackson (13 Mar 2016)

Degrees of Hillstream Loach Camouflage...


----------



## Chris Jackson (24 Mar 2016)

Growing in well now...


----------



## Chris Jackson (24 Mar 2016)

And the video update... I know it's my scape but I just love it! 
It's so nice to have something more dynamic for a change


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Mar 2016)

Hi Chris, Simple Stunning love it


----------



## chrism (24 Mar 2016)

Really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (24 Mar 2016)

Thanks Roy


----------



## dean (24 Mar 2016)

Love it so refreshing to see lots of fish too


Regards
Dean


----------



## Wisey (24 Mar 2016)

Cracking!


----------



## alto (24 Mar 2016)

It's a fantastic tank - looks to be rather a lot of growth in just a month 

Those hillstreams are lovely - any idea on species? - & the algae looks perfect!


----------



## Manu (24 Mar 2016)

Very beautiful tank, it looks peaceful and relaxing  Well done!!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (24 Mar 2016)

alto said:


> It's a fantastic tank - looks to be rather a lot of growth in just a month
> 
> Those hillstreams are lovely - any idea on species? - & the algae looks perfect!



Thanks, this is actually three months growth for the crypt balansae. Not certain for the hillstreams, they came from Maidenhead Aquatics and were vaguely labeled as such but I'm thinking Sewelia Lineolata is most likely.

I collected the pebbles from a nearby beach and just rinsed them before adding to the tank and I think they must have been seeded with algae in some way because they quickly greened more than anything else but the algae is remaining at stable levels and adds to the biotope look whilst the loaches and ottos also enjoy some grazing. Ticks all the boxes!


----------



## zozo (24 Mar 2016)

Very nice tank Chris..  Very nice growth.. Lovely i'm jealous.. 


alto said:


> It's a fantastic tank - looks to be rather a lot of growth in just a month


I thought the same, couldn't believe and scrolled back to check the dates..  Comapring it to my tank which is running flooded for 4 months now can't say i come even close.  But after reading up it probably is the benefit of matured soil.. .


----------



## Chris Jackson (24 Mar 2016)

Thanks Zozo, Yes it has grown in rather well, a substrate aged over a decade may have it's advantages even if hard to replicate. 

However before I refreshed this tank there were some very well established Echinodorus / Sword Plants and all I did was trim them off at substrate level leaving what would surely be a highly extensive root network still in the substrate to decompose and fertilise the new plants. That seems to have worked remarkably well because fert wise I'm only adding two pumps of Tropica Specialised on Sunday plus one pump on Wednesday.


----------



## zozo (24 Mar 2016)

It obviously work out all very well.. Even having a tank for a decade running on the smae stuff is hard to replicate for many people.. You obviously know very well what you are doing.
What i like the most is last week i was looking at this Dennerle stuff you have used and thought i might give it a try for my next setup.. Reading all this definitively pulls me over the line..


----------



## Chris Jackson (24 Mar 2016)

zozo said:


> It obviously work out all very well.. Even having a tank for a decade running on the smae stuff is hard to replicate for many people.. You obviously know very well what you are doing.
> What i like the most is last week i was looking at this Dennerle stuff you have used and thought i might give it a try for my next setup.. Reading all this definitively pulls me over the line..



Dennerle Deponit Mix with a fine gravel overlayer works very well indeed and certainly anchors new plants more securely than ADA Aquasoil. Definitely worth considering


----------



## Chris Jackson (25 Mar 2016)

There's a small shoal of danio kyathit (I wanted more but 14 was all that was available) that are quite absorbing to watch particularly when they are just cruising into the current. I've been struggling to film  them in a way that matches what I see with my own eyes. This is my best effort so far...


----------



## Chris Jackson (19 Apr 2016)

Starting to get a bit thick in here with the gyre circulation swirling the balansae in two directions. This weekend may see a more serious pruning session or maybe I'll just let it grow in a bit more. Upped the ferts now to 1 pump Trop specialised daily as the Hygrophilia was looking a bit stunted and some of the crypts were losing their "shine"... it's helped. Light is still 2 x v old 54w T5 12 hrs plus another 2 for 2 hrs late in the photoperiod. (this is down from the 3hrs I had earlier as I decided it wasn't needed this long for any useful purpose)


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Apr 2016)

Looking great Chris...that's very decent circulation


----------



## tim (20 Apr 2016)

Maturing very nicely, lovely scape mate.


----------



## Chris Jackson (20 Apr 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## alto (21 Apr 2016)

Must point out though that fish seem to find fault with the left side of the tank (needs work? or something dangerous therein lurks  ) - far right seems to be the "hotbed"


----------



## Chris Jackson (21 Apr 2016)

alto said:


> Must point out though that fish seem to find fault with the left side of the tank (needs work? or something dangerous therein lurks  ) - far right seems to be the "hotbed"



Indeed! ...the issue is that I feed them at the right corner and anytime anyone goes near the tank the fish come and congregate there in the hopes of a snack. In the still photo above I managed to capture the rosy bards in a more left hand position by remotely triggering the camera from a few feet away. Maybe I'll switch to left side feeding for a bit...


----------



## sciencefiction (23 Apr 2016)

Amazing tank Chris!
My fish also congregate on the side of the tank I normally feed the moment I approach, even in my 5 footer.


----------



## Chris Jackson (23 Apr 2016)

sciencefiction said:


> Amazing tank Chris!
> My fish also congregate on the side of the tank I normally feed the moment I approach, even in my 5 footer.



Thanks, Yep whoever says fish have no memory is wrong! I've been feeding them on the left above the gyre pump the last few days and the frantic swim upstream from the right is very entertaining..apart from the lazy ones on the left that just wait for the food to arrive anyway..


----------



## Chris Jackson (29 May 2016)

Meanwhile...



Established, relaxed and diverting to watch...



 

Still on the Tropica Specialised but now at 1 pump daily and occasionally 2 as my intuition guides me. I know horribly vague but, well, it seems to work for me...


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (6 Jun 2016)

Amazing cryp balansae, how many pots are in there? looks superb!!


----------



## Aron_Dip (6 Jun 2016)

Stunning.. reminds me a lot of my own tank.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (6 Jun 2016)

Robert H. Tavera said:


> Amazing cryp balansae, how many pots are in there? looks superb!!



Hi Robert, thanks, that's 10pots of crypt balansae planted at the end of december. They have now started throwing out some runners but I'm mostly trimming them out to stop the tank getting overrun.


----------



## parotet (8 Jun 2016)

Hi Chris

I love this tank! Simple composition but just perfect, as well as the fish. I have also planted some balansae in my new tank but I have realized it needs very stable conditions to thrive (nothing new I guess, as it happens with most crypts). I struggle with the old leaves that turn yellowish and fade away, but the green dark color of the new ones is simply awesome.

Jordi


----------



## Chris Jackson (9 Jun 2016)

Thanks Jordi,

It's my favourite ever own scape as it happens! I've never had crypts settle in so well before, and the old balansea leaves are only ageing from either getting sucked into the Maxpect or rubbing together in the current. I had virtually no melt at all with any of the new additions either. Can't say I always have such success by any stretch! 
I'm suspecting that the high water flow is making quite a difference only because, that the biggest single. difference from anything previous and that I read in The Optimum Aquarium that in wild rivers crypts were seldom seen in still or slow water even down stream from areas where growth was dense. Nutrient substrate, strong flow, long moderate light, lean dosing...happy days?


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Jun 2016)

Looks really good Chris


----------



## Lindy (11 Jun 2016)

This journal made me fall in love with Crypt Balansae and so there are 6 or 7 pots of it in my big tank. Hope it does as well as yours!


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Jun 2016)

Ha me too Lindy, I'm watching your tank with interest as it happens...


----------



## BBogdan (11 Jun 2016)

Stunning ! ,looks like keep it simple works just fine for you.


----------



## idris (11 Jun 2016)

Obvioulsy growth of Balansae isn't a problem. 

Out of curiosity, what's the monster on the right in this earlier scape?


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Jun 2016)

idris said:


> Obvioulsy growth of Balansae isn't a problem.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's the monster on the right in this earlier scape?



 Umm not truly certain but Echinodoris osiris seems likely


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Jun 2016)

Meanwhile after an approx 30% water change and a minor trim today, here is a video update with some closer footage. The balansae is really starting to curl back on itself in the current now whilst the crypts shaded by it are growing taller. The only trouble with this denser growth is that I see very little of the hillstream loaches now... maybe I should get more of them


----------



## Marius_20 (12 Jun 2016)

Nice tank Chris. Your fish are very happy there


----------



## Chris Jackson (3 Jul 2016)

A recap - 30-12-15


 

03-07-16



 

Quite pleased with that!

The circulation effect from the Maxpect Gyre is quite evident by the way the balansae is curling back in the under current and the crypts on the bottom are streaming back. I've had to turn the maxspect upto around 80% power. It's going to be time to thin it out soon not least because the stands of balansae are really restricting the flow, but right now I'm enjoying the jungle.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Jul 2016)

Your balancae is just great. Fish seem to enjoy this nice jungle!


----------



## Chris Jackson (4 Jul 2016)

Thanks, balansae is a very beautiful plant but this tank isn't really big enough to truly do it justice. I'm imagining a similar scape enlarged into say 6m by 1.5m with the the balansae streaming totally free of any confines... 
Umm not in my house!


----------



## flygja (4 Jul 2016)

What a great low tech! Mine doesn't seem to have your level of growth at all. I run a single 54W T5HO and no CO2.


----------



## Chris Jackson (4 Jul 2016)

flygja said:


> What a great low tech! Mine doesn't seem to have your level of growth at all. I run a single 54W T5HO and no CO2.



Thanks, I'm crediting the deep and very old substrate chock full of old echinodorus roots decomposing...


----------



## Nelson (4 Jul 2016)

Stunning tank Chris .


----------



## rebel (5 Jul 2016)

I am also almost convinced that the best way forward for the lazy hoobist is with crypts/ferns and co2. It results in lush but very easily managed scapes!

Your circulation is something else though! Do you think that much circulation is really needed? The hillistreamies will no doubt love it though.


----------



## Chris Jackson (5 Jul 2016)

rebel said:


> I am also almost convinced that the best way forward for the lazy hoobist is with crypts/ferns and co2. It results in lush but very easily managed scapes!
> 
> Your circulation is something else though! Do you think that much circulation is really needed? The hillistreamies will no doubt love it though.



Indeed, crypts rock! 
I'm sure this much circulation isnt actually needed to have lush crypt growth but to better mimic the biotope in which the danios and hillstream fish normally live then it's got to be good and even then is probably still on the low scale.


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jul 2016)

Looking great Chris...that's a very happy tank...


----------



## Joe Turner (5 Jul 2016)

Simply stunning, keep revisiting this tank to remind me what aquaria should do in a household. Guaranteed to mesmerize any visitor I'm sure!


----------



## Chris Jackson (5 Jul 2016)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (5 Jul 2016)

Amazing tank so peaceful !! 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (7 Jul 2016)

You've got a great tank. I'm surprised George Farmer hasn't commented or PFK staff wanting to do an article on this. Lovely videos as well. I wonder if you fish will breed?


----------



## Chris Jackson (7 Jul 2016)

Smells Fishy said:


> You've got a great tank. I'm surprised George Farmer hasn't commented or PFK staff wanting to do an article on this. Lovely videos as well. I wonder if you fish will breed?



Thanks, no word from George or PFK so far... 

As for breeding I do believe I've gained a couple of rosy barbs as some seem rather smaller than when I bought them. The barbs have always bred readily in this tank in previous versions but with this amount of flow and so many fast hungry mouths the odds on surviving to adulthood must be pretty slim.


----------



## hrishi007 (7 Jul 2016)

Awesome crypt jungle mate !


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Jul 2016)

Since you've got so much foliage  I think fry could stand a chance and all so since the tanks so well aged it'll be like a proper boime with all sorts of micro critters,algae etc. Actually forget the micro critters they will get shredded by your monster flow. Also I liked the way you set out your foundation. What rocks are they?

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (8 Jul 2016)

Yes fry certainly stand a slight chance and there are some dense fry friendly moss areas to help in that regard. I think the eggs are getting snaffled up first though.

The rocks are slate left over from a dry stone wall we had built.


----------



## bloskas (7 Sep 2016)

too lazy to update?!!


----------



## Chris Jackson (7 Sep 2016)

bloskas said:


> too lazy to update?!!



Haha! Indeed...distractions of summer you know.. Update coming soon


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Sep 2016)

looking forward to it chris


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Sep 2016)

So what can I say, this low maintenance tank is settled in very nicely and a pleasure to live with..

24-07-16 was a trimming day, this was 11:00 am






Then at 13:00, things were less dense with more light getting to the lower crypts





And come the 10-09-16 it looking like so..





Maintenance is 30% water change every one or two weeks (depending on how lazy I'm feeling...) +4ml daily of DIY all-in one fert mix (PMDD+PO4 formula) light is 12 hour on 2x 54w T5 with a 3hr spell of 4 x 54w T5 in the later stage of those 12 hrs. CO2 is still 1bps direct into one of the filters for 8hrs. Other than that I barely have to scrape the glass or anything but the Maxpect Gyre does accumulate bit of moss and leaf plus some unfortunate snails which can make it run a bit noisily which is probably the only downside to the whole setup but nobody in the house is complaining so happy days...


----------



## dean (11 Sep 2016)

I just want to come and steal this tank and bring it home 


Regards
Dean


----------



## Chris Jackson (11 Sep 2016)

dean said:


> I just want to come and steal this tank and bring it home
> 
> 
> Regards
> Dean



Now that would be an unusual hiest! Glad you appreciate it Cheers


----------



## tim (12 Sep 2016)

Great update Chris, great to see what can be achieved with leaner methodology, top job mate.


----------



## Chris Jackson (12 Sep 2016)

tim said:


> Great update Chris, great to see what can be achieved with leaner methodology, top job mate.


Thanks Tim


----------



## Manisha (12 Sep 2016)

Awesome tank ☺ I want one too...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Sep 2016)

Hi Chris, Wow Wow Congratulation on a stunning scape


----------



## Chris Jackson (13 Sep 2016)

Thanks Roy


----------



## Chris Jackson (13 Oct 2016)

Well this scape was never designed as any kind of competition winner so I'm quite happy with this  (Bit of a name change - didn't want the judges to think I might be calling Asians lazy....

View attachment 100313
View attachment 100317


----------



## Nelson (13 Oct 2016)

Well done Chris .
Stunning tank.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 Oct 2016)

Very good ranking for something biotope like. Congratz!


----------



## Phil Edwards (13 Oct 2016)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chris Jackson (13 Oct 2016)

Cheers guys


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2016)

Hi Chris, Congratulations on your ranking and a stunning scape


----------



## Joe Turner (17 Oct 2016)

Still an absolute stunner, I am very tempted to try and emulate something like this. It packs such a punch! Congratulations on a fantastic placing

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Chris Jackson (17 Oct 2016)

Thanks, it's a very enjoyable and easy care tank and I'm sure you'd enjoy something similar. Mine is in a hall area so the noise from the Maxpect isn't too intrusive but in a lounge setting you might get complaints. The Maxpect is really very quiet in itself but with the high circulation bits and pieces are always getting sucked in and causing it to whine... 

I doubt I'll change it much anytime soon but do feel an increasing urge to create something more purely biotope that replicates an exact section of river somewhere rather that just a general Asian crypt tank as this is....

Ummm maybe this will evolve that way....


----------



## Chris Jackson (16 Dec 2016)

Hello,
All is still well and I left the tank be for a good few weeks until it became quite a jungle..






This was severely reducing the current and I hadn't seen a current loving Hillstream Loach in some time so a big trim last weekend renewed things nicely





into to the far more entertaining lively stream feeling of earlier. The loaches are fine and now out and about much more. The only other change is that ferts were upped to 6ml daily a couple of months back.


----------



## Andrew Butler (15 Jan 2017)

How has the maxspect faired as time has gone on? I had one on my reef aquarium and found them so powerful, do you find it lifts the substrate at all?
Unsure if anyone has experienced one but Jeboa have brought a version out (much cheaper) I'm thinking about adding one to give it a go.


----------



## Fiske (15 Jan 2017)

Bit late to the party on this here. I remember reading this journal a few months ago. What a fantastic tank, with a great layout and plant choice. And congrats on your IAPLC ranking, well deserved.


----------



## Chris Jackson (15 Jan 2017)

Andrew Butler said:


> How has the maxspect faired as time has gone on? I had one on my reef aquarium and found them so powerful, do you find it lifts the substrate at all?
> Unsure if anyone has experienced one but Jeboa have brought a version out (much cheaper) I'm thinking about adding one to give it a go.



Hi the Maxpect has been great. At the start, before the balansae grew in, I had it on the lowest setting but now with the dense growth I have it on full power constant mode with the water being drawn in underneath it and directed along beneath the surface. I've never had an issue with the substrate being disturbed. Once after a full clean up I somehow set it up wrong and ended up with it directing water both down and across which was less than ideal and took awhile for me to sort out. It's actually got quieter with age but is prone to drawing in bits of moss, leaf and snails which can make it noisy. If your tank is in your living room then this may make you unpopular with your household....

I'm considering the Jeboa one when I rescape my little tank as I love the dynamism of the fast flowing river type scapes. I've only really done quiet sleepy scapes before.


----------



## Andrew Butler (15 Jan 2017)

Chris Jackson said:


> If your tank is in your living room then this may make you unpopular with your household


It's actually in a room I sleep in! I had a gyre running in here before and it was OK noise wise.

I might just try the Jeboa this time though, we will see................


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (15 Jan 2017)

Gorgeous aquarium, big shade plants fan here!! Your balansae it's simply stunning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (16 Jan 2017)

Andrew Butler said:


> It's actually in a room I sleep in! I had a gyre running in here before and it was OK noise wise.
> 
> I might just try the Jeboa this time though, we will see................



A soothing hum aids restful sleep....


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Jan 2017)

Chris Jackson said:


> A soothing hum aids restful sleep....



Haha, I had a large marine aquarium in here before so had sump overflow, return pumps, skimmer, reactors, powerheads, dosing pumps so I hope I can handle the hum............ticking clock now that's a different matter!


----------



## Chris Jackson (29 Jan 2017)

A little update..

More trimming today and a full clean of one of the filters.. Still a very enjoyable tank over one year on


----------



## Chris Jackson (29 Jan 2017)

I'm a sucker for black and whites...


----------



## andyone (30 Jan 2017)

One of my very favourite tanks, so natural with flow and I like the fact its evolved over many years using the same substrate and T5's. Kinda goes against a lot of advice out there and underlines the need to keep things simple and above all stable.

My own crypts grow but not to the lushness I see here, perhaps because its not dirty engough at 18 months. Will have to stop vacing it!


----------



## Chris Jackson (30 Jan 2017)

Thanks! 

Yes don't vac, the only time i've ever syphoned off detritus is at somewhat infrequent rescape times....

I also think that it being a large 400ltr tank helps, my smaller tanks haven't been quite so effortless to keep balanced.


----------



## BigTom (31 Jan 2017)

Hi Chris. I believe I may have sold you some danios today! Tank looking great. 

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Jackson (31 Jan 2017)

Well now so you did! 

Who knew BigTom was you and right here in old Cornwall... Danios are very happily swimming up stream with the others..


----------



## Doubu (4 Feb 2017)

Very glad to have been following this journal - and being able to see how balansae grows so tall and wavy (kind of like a textured cyprus helferi)! It's looking great =).


----------



## Chris Jackson (5 Feb 2017)

Thanks Doubu


----------



## Chris Jackson (19 Feb 2017)

More trimming and more open space...





Feeding time...


----------



## GHNelson (19 Feb 2017)

Lovely


----------



## Chris Jackson (23 Jun 2017)

Some lazy months later...
Happy but in need of a trim


----------



## CMac (23 Jun 2017)

I love it.

Tank goals.

That is all.

CMac


----------



## Chris Jackson (27 Jan 2018)

Hello! Remember me...

Quick update... my work life has changed a lot and I’m abroad weeks on end so tanks are in longterm slow mode with water changes only about 3 weekly. Fortunately this suits the Lazy Asian quite well. It’s now full low tech with no CO2 due to my vintange regulator finally dying, but still I got 2 years from one 2kg cylinder so clearly the tank didn’t need much CO2... This is the beauty of old set ups, stable and resilient....


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Jan 2018)

Looking great Chris.
Good to see you back again.


----------



## zozo (27 Jan 2018)

Remember?..  Knowing the history of this awsome setup, it's still one of my all time unforgetable favorites.


----------



## Chris Jackson (28 Jan 2018)

zozo said:


> Remember?..  Knowing the history of this awsome setup, it's still one of my all time unforgetable favorites.



Well thanks very much indeed!


----------



## Chris Jackson (28 Jan 2018)

A few other notes: 

The Maxpect Gyre, which is central to the function of this tank, has had some issues. Left on constant single direction mode then bits of leaf etc. get trapped and cause noise and occasionally jamming. Set to alternate flow mode then it works very well and self clears of dedbris mostly. However there are rubber/plastic fittings on the impellers where they connent to the motor and theses have worn out repeatedly so that the impellers stop to rotating. I’ve used up the spares that came with it and am now fashioning a bodge solution with some cycle handle bar tape that seems to be holding. 

Really it needs a lot of new spares.... but then it has been working constantly for over two years.


----------



## Zeus. (14 May 2018)

Hi Chris

Missed this journal with being a newbie on the block as you was doing it 
Great tank  Have been looking into the Maxspect Gyre myself for my 5x2x2 tank and having read your post I think the Gyre is just what my setup would benefit from.

Cheers Zeus


----------



## Chris Jackson (14 May 2018)

Great idea! 

I've now replaced worn parts in mine with newer upgraded versions and it running quieter and very happily I also have the mesh "socks" they make put over the impellers and this, combined with the alternating flow setting, stops the balansae leaves and other debris getting sucked in.


----------



## Zeus. (14 May 2018)

Chris Jackson said:


> I also have the mesh "socks" they make put over the impellers and this, combined with the alternating flow setting, stops the balansae leaves and other debris getting sucked in



Quite like the look of the mesh socks over the foam guards myself too. Plus was thinking alternating output too for shrimp getting caught in the suction in mesh.

I take it you have the XF130/XF230 ? One of the concerns I have for my 3 sided room divider tank is back flow either side of the 10inch Gyre pump and the 12in or 14in models may be better suited on a lower pump setting. I have asked Maxspect about this and got reply today "*The pumps can be controlled at a minimum of 10% power if you want it to be fairly quiet I would suggest the XF250 run onlow power. " *Which didn't really answer the question 

Think it's a case of not I'm I getting one it's which one will I get


----------



## Chris Jackson (14 May 2018)

I have the XF130 model...the ultimate would be 2 side by side right? There's always going to be weird flow in a sealed system like a tank but with having the pump off centre in my tank the water still seems swirl in a pretty stable manner. 

I've never felt I wanted the more powerful XF230 one but, ideally and with a 2x2x5, I'd aim for 2 XF130 side by side on one controller if finances permitted.... Always the big if!


----------



## Zeus. (14 May 2018)

The XF130 and XF230 are the same pump just different controlors, or maybe typo you meant XF250 



Chris Jackson said:


> I'd aim for 2 XF130 side by side on one controlle



Was thinking same this morning XF230 X2 should fit very well side by side


----------



## Chris Jackson (15 May 2018)

Zeus. said:


> The XF130 and XF230 are the same pump just different controlors, or maybe typo you meant XF250
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking same this morning XF230 X2 should fit very well side by side



That sounds great, yes, I was thinking the XF250... 

I hope you make a journal here of how it all goes..


----------



## Zeus. (15 May 2018)

Chris Jackson said:


> I hope you make a journal here of how it all goes.



Will be adding it to my current Journel and tank which is about 15 months old


----------



## Chris Jackson (1 Jan 2020)

Hello!
4 years on and it’s still ticking along with minimal maintenance. I’m still working abroad a lot so maintenance is left mostly to my long suffering wife who does a 20% weekly water change via a hose pipe and feeds the now dwindling number of inhabitants daily. I do occasional trims and filter cleans as an when time permits.

CO2 is 1 bps into the inlet tube of one of the canister filters from 07:30 to 15:00. Lighting is 4 very very old 54w T5’s, 2 on 09:00 to 21:00 the other 2 also on 15:00 to 18:00. My wife virtually never remembers to add any ferts (I use an all in one home brew recipe from James’ Planted Tank) Maxpect gyre still working well on alternating flow mode
Got to love an easy care crypt tank! The substrate must be 15+ years old now. It does have a substrate heater cable as which may or may not make a difference but it clearly doesn’t hurt. 
I removed huge clumps of Riccia today, high light intensity is certainly not essential for Riccia.


----------



## Zeus. (1 Jan 2020)

Chris Jackson said:


> I removed huge clumps of Riccia today, high light intensity is certainly not essential for Riccia



Gets in my carpet and is a constant PITA. I find the lower light levels does produce a darker Riccia which sinks in water unlike the brighter/Lighter Riccia which higher light produces which floats in the tank. So the darker Riccia gets gets everywhere


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Jan 2020)

Hi chris

Oh man this scape it still going on. Wow i remember this when you first started a few years ago. Back then i just got in the hobby, it was one of yours scape that gave me a ideas the one with 4 or 5 rock layout. Thank by the way

Your current layout your wife done a great job looking after it. I can see you got some heavy rooted plant in there lots of crypts. Look so natural and green. Good job man

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Chris Jackson (1 Jan 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Gets in my carpet and is a constant PITA. I find the lower light levels does produce a darker Riccia which sinks in water unlike the brighter/Lighter Riccia which higher light produces which floats in the tank. So the darker Riccia gets gets everywhere


Oh yes... any kind of moss trimmings love a carpet. Twas a total PITA in my old 600mm tank..something the size of your huge beauty! Oh my.... I’m too lazy for that


----------



## mort (2 Jan 2020)

Beautiful, just my kind of layout.


----------



## Chris Jackson (20 Feb 2022)

Hello! In case anyone was wondering, yes, this long term crypt tank is still happily providing calm enjoyment to us and the inhabitants some 6 years since planting. Which means the substrate is now at least 20 years old! How did that pass so quickly…. The 2 x T5 tubes are seriously old as well. 
Don't be fooled people, aquatic gardening can be easy and low maintenance if that suits…😊


----------



## John q (20 Feb 2022)

That's my kind of tank.
If you don't mind me asking what do you feed this tank fertiliser wise.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Feb 2022)

Hi all, 


Chris Jackson said:


> crypt tank is still happily providing calm enjoyment to us and the inhabitants some 6 years since planting


Still gorgeous.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Courtneybst (20 Feb 2022)

20 years! Noice.


----------



## Chris Jackson (20 Feb 2022)

John q said:


> That's my kind of tank.
> If you don't mind me asking what do you feed this tank fertiliser wise.


Very simple, Nothing more than the fish food plus 1 bps Co2 directly  into the filter inlet for 6 hrs in the morning


----------



## Maf 2500 (20 Feb 2022)

Chris Jackson said:


> Nothing more than the fish food.


When @John q asked the question, I thought "I bet he just uses the fish poop"! Nice to see such a long term stable system.


----------



## John q (20 Feb 2022)

Chris Jackson said:


> Very simple


And yet it works. Food for thought for some of us that like to   ~ "overly complicate things" 😆


----------



## Chris Jackson (20 Feb 2022)

Maf 2500 said:


> When @John q asked the question, I thought "I bet he just uses the fish poop"! Nice to see such a long term stable system.


Yep, big tank, deep substrate and nothing messed with very much… I’ve found 60cm tanks to be far harder to get stable


----------



## Chris Jackson (20 Feb 2022)

John q said:


> And yet it works. Food for thought for some of us that like to   ~ "overly complicate things" 😆


Well there’s nothing wrong with getting right stuck in and playing around with things!  This scape just serves as a reminder that there are other ways 😉


----------



## Konsa (20 Feb 2022)

Chris Jackson said:


> Hello! In case anyone was wondering, yes, this long term crypt tank is still happily providing calm enjoyment to us and the inhabitants some 6 years since planting. Which means the substrate is now at least 20 years old! How did that pass so quickly…. The 2 x T5 tubes are seriously old as well.
> Don't be fooled people, aquatic gardening can be easy and low maintenance if that suits…😊
> 
> View attachment 183117


Hi there.
Iam a slow burner tank lover
and you are my new planted tank hero.lol
Well done.
Regards Konstantin


----------



## SeanOB (28 Feb 2022)

Glad to see this is still going strong. Lovely tank.


----------



## JacksonL (1 Mar 2022)

Beautiful tank and this thread is a great read.


----------

